# JS: The promise of Yi is green



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The signing of Yi Jianlian means one thing to the Milwaukee Bucks, the National Basketball Association, regional business leaders with designs on China's economy and the Chinese basketball star himself.
> 
> Potential.
> 
> ...


Deal with the Bucks could mean a boon for businesses near and far


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=bucher_ric&page=YiDeal

And this may get even better because Yi was guaranteed that he will play a lot of time.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And this team have to work some trades to improve their bench and maybe even their starting lineup.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Zuca said:


> And this team have to work some trades to improve their bench and maybe even their starting lineup.


We do have a lot of people who can play small forward all of a sudden. And I think Harris would love to trade Gadz.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

narek said:


> We do have a lot of people who can play small forward all of a sudden. And I think Harris would love to trade Gadz.



Then again, who wouldn't?


----------

